#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  TYPICAL QUESTIONS FOR PIPING ENGINEERs KNOWLEDGE TESTING

## hoho_184

Please help to answer this Examination?

1.    Can you explain in detail three or more major differences between code ANSI B31.1 and code ANSI B31.3? 

2.    There is a power plant inside a Process refinery. Where exactly the ANSI B31.1 & ANSI B31.3 scope break occurs?

3.    Which of the following piping system is more health hazardous. A) Fuel oil piping b) Process piping with Caustic c) process piping with HF acid d) Sulphuric acid piping.

4.    There is a steam piping with low pocket but without steam trap. What will be worst consequence of this layout?

5.    In what circumstance, the reducer of a pump suction piping will be in bottom flat position. Explain why the reducer should be so. 

6.    A P&ID shows a spec break (at Flange) between carbon steel & stainless steel specification. What additional arrangements you have to make for that dissimilar material flange joint?

7.    A stainless steel piping specification mentions Galvanized carbons steel bolts. What is your first reaction ti this and how do you rectify it?

8.     How many types of piping speciality items do you know? Why it is called a piping special? Why not we include them in standard piping specification.

9.    Draw a typical steam trap station layout and explain why the existence of a by-pass line around the trap is not a good idea, when the condensate is returning to a condensate header?

10.    Explain what is a Double block & Bleed valve? Why we need a bleed valve? When do we use this?

11.    In a typical tie-in where should the spectacle blind be inserted? a) after block valve and towards existing plant b) before block valve and towards new plant. Explain why.

12.    Stress intensification factor (SIF) Where do we use this? Explain this term. How many types of these SIFs exist?

13.    When all design parameters are same, whose thermal expansion is higher among the following? A) Carbon steel b) Stainless steel c) Duplex steel d) Cast Iron e) Galvanized Carbon steel

14.    In a hose station the hose couplings used for water, air & steam should be different type. Do you agree? Explain your view.



15.    What is your view on the usage of Metallic expansion joints? When they become necessary and when they could be avoided?

16.    A water cooler heat exchanger, located on a 20 m high structural platform. Water header is located u/g. What precaution do you take, in case of Pressure loss in cooling water header?

17.    In what order do you arrange the pipes in the Pipe rack and why? How much % of area should be reserved for Future expansion? Specify a range.

18.    When a utility line (like condensate or water etc) is connected permanently to a process piping what precaution we have to take to avoid cross contamination?

19.    A air fin cooler (2 air coolers with each having 2 inlet nozzles) needs a Typical piping arrangement. How many types of piping arrangement is possible.

Source: goldenline.pl/forum/instalacje-rurowe/330624/s/1See More: TYPICAL QUESTIONS FOR PIPING ENGINEERs KNOWLEDGE TESTING

----------


## lorimer

Thank you very much for this.

----------


## vps_56

wat about the answers ? plz give me the answers?

----------


## aan09

Here are the answers , if any one has different opinion or idea share with me.

1. Can you explain in detail three or more major differences between code ANSI B31.1 and code ANSI B31.3?
Answer: There is only one major difference between the two, B31.1 is for Power Piping and B31.3 is for Refinery/Chemical Plant Piping.
2. There is a power plant inside a Process refinery. Where exactly the ANSI B31.1 & ANSI B31.3 scope break occurs?
Answer: Based on my experience there were two cases. Case #1, B31.1 stopped at the Power Plant Unit block valves. Thus all piping inside the Power Plant was B31.1. Case #2, B31.1 stopped at the equipment (Boiler) isolation block valves and then all other piping was B31.3. This is normally the choice of the owner/operator/client.
3. Which of the following piping system is more health hazardous. A) Fuel oil piping b) Process piping with Caustic c) process piping with HF acid d) Sulphuric acid piping.
Answer: c) process piping with HF acid
4. There is a steam piping with low pocket but without steam trap. What will be worst consequence of this layout?
Answer: There will be a build up of condensate to the point that a slug will be pushed by the steam flow. This slug of condensate will cause water hammer and could rip the piping apart. 
5. In what circumstance, the reducer of a pump suction piping will be in bottom flat position. Explain why the reducer should be so.
Answer: Still Needs a Proper Explanation for the this answer.
6. A P&ID shows a spec break (at Flange) between carbon steel & stainless steel specification. What additional arrangements you have to make for that dissimilar material flange joint?
Answer: Use the Gasket and bolts from the SS spec.
7. A stainless steel piping specification mentions Galvanized carbons steel bolts. What is your first reaction ti this and how do you rectify it?
Answer: If that is what the Spec call for then that is what I am supposed to use. But, I would ask the Piping Material Engineer (PME) why he/she specified galvanized bolts.
8. How many types of piping specialty items do you know? Why it is called a piping special? Why not we include them in standard piping specification.
Answer: I could possibly count 50 or more depending on the PME and how the piping material specs were developed. They are called them SP items because they are NOT written into the normal Piping Material (Line Class) Specifications. They are not included because they are normally of limited use, purchased from a limited product line vendor and are often after thoughts.
9. Draw a typical steam trap station layout and explain why the existence of a by-pass line around the trap is not a good idea, when the condensate is returning to a condensate header?
Answer: (No drawing) It is not advisable to have a bypass around a steam trap because the block valve could be left open and defeat the purpose of the trap.
10. Explain what is a Double block & Bleed valve? Why we need a bleed valve? When do we use this?
Answer: The primary purpose of a Double Block & Bleed is Safety. However it is not fail safe. The next better Safety set-up would be Double Block Valve with a Spec Blind between the valves. The higher level of safety would be double block valves with a removable spool for absolute isolation.
11. In a typical tie-in where should the spectacle blind be inserted? a) after block valve and towards existing plant b) before block valve and towards new plant. Explain why.
Answer: The Spec Blind shall be placed on the Unit side of the Unit Block valves. This placement allows for the closing of the Unit isolation block valve, the unit side is depressured and drained. Then the spec blind can be installed for isolation of the unit.
12. Stress intensification factor (SIF) Where do we use this? Explain this term. How many types of these SIFs exist?
Answer: Stress Intensification Factor (SIF) is a multiplier on nominal stress for typically bend and intersection components so that the effect of geometry and welding can be considered in a beam analysis. Stress Intensification Factors form the basis of most stress analysis of piping systems. As for the quantity, ask a Stress Engineer.
13. When all design parameters are same, whose thermal expansion is higher among the following? A) Carbon steel b) Stainless steel c) Duplex steel d) Cast Iron e) Galvanized Carbon steel.
Answer: b) Stainless steel
14. In a hose station the hose couplings used for water, air & steam should be different type. Do you agree? Explain your view.
Answer: I agree. If they are all the same then the hoses can be connected to the wrong services and could result in the injury of an operator (i.e.: thinking the hose is connected to water when it is connected to steam).
15. What is your view on the usage of Metallic expansion joints? When they become necessary and when they could be avoided?
Answer: I do everything I can as a piping designer to avoid the use of all types of expansion joints. Expansion joints are always the weakest point in any system where they are used.
16. A water cooler heat exchanger, located on a 20 m high structural platform. Water header is located u/g. What precaution do you take, in case of Pressure loss in cooling water header?
Answer: I do not understand this question it does not appear to be a piping issue. I would assume that the cooling water system has a (loss of) pressure sensor and the plant shut-down alarms and sequence would be activated.
17. In what order do you arrange the pipes in the Pipe rack and why? How much % of area should be reserved for Future expansion? Specify a range.
Answer: The largest hottest lines on the outside edge of the pipe rack working in with cooler lines in towards the middle of the rack. This allows the longer loop legs as you lay the loops back over the other lines to the other side of the rack and back. The lower temperature loops would be nested inside the larger, hotter loops. 
Future rack space is normally at the direction of the Client. It may be anything from 0% to as much as 25%.
18. When a utility line (like condensate or water etc) is connected permanently to a process piping what precaution we have to take to avoid cross contamination?
Answer: Option #1, double block valve with a drop-out spool.
Option #2, Double block valve with a spec blind.
Option #3, double block valves with a bleed valve.
19. A air fin cooler (2 air coolers with each having 2 inlet nozzles) needs a Typical piping arrangement. How many types of piping arrangement is possible.
Answer: There are a number of ways to pipe a Fin-Fan cooler depending on what the P&ID call for?

----------


## DSB123

hoho 184,
              Please take teh answers given above with "a pinch of salt" . aan09 has admitted he is only a Piping Designer. Wait for a competent Piping Engineer to answer your questions!!

----------


## mexxx01

interesting questions...

thanks

----------


## chunlin

Thanks for share

----------


## stprav

> hoho 184,
>               Please take teh answers given above with "a pinch of salt" . aan09 has admitted he is only a Piping Designer. Wait for a competent Piping Engineer to answer your questions!!



Most of the answers are o.k
Regarding the usage of eccentric reducer at pump suction it is due to cavitation. Eccentric reducer flat side up.

----------


## mkhurram79

very informative specially for young ones.

----------


## hoho_184

thank for your answers

----------


## kux2001

very interesting questions and informative answers

----------


## hut

More info.

Top Flat is used when there are gases in fluid.
Bottom Flat is used when there are solids in fluid.

----------


## M5416

Do anyone have similar questionaires for pressure vessel engineer?

See More: TYPICAL QUESTIONS FOR PIPING ENGINEERs KNOWLEDGE TESTING

----------


## shankargee

thanq

----------


## mcburns

Cool test
Thanks a lot

----------


## shuklak

Hi Group Members, 

Does any one can upload some study materials of BGAS-CSWIP Pipeline Welding Inspector certification from TWI UK?

Any reply will be highly appreciated

----------


## jerryvn01

> Hi Group Members, 
> 
> Does any one can upload some study materials of BGAS-CSWIP Pipeline Welding Inspector certification from TWI UK?
> 
> Any reply will be highly appreciated



Hi everybody,

I uploaded one file. But It can not display. I used internet explorer 8.0.

How can I repair? Or some problems happened to IE8?

Rgs

----------


## gunnarhole

hello,

A bottom flat for a reducer in front of a pump is usually reserved for those cases where the  piping approaches the pump from above, for example where the line is dropping from an overhead pipe rack, immediately before it enters the pump suction.

Regards,

----------


## ehsanyou

hi
I need testing procedure for high pressure hose in drilling operation like(hydraulic and mud hose).
it's better to obtain any API standard related to it.

in advanced thanks for your help.

----------


## Sharikahamed

FSB is used in slurry service pump, where there is a chance of choking due to  accumulation of solids in eccentric portion when it is installed with FST.

----------


## armans

very helpful and informative

----------


## hamara_ramesh

very useful my friend thank u very much

----------


## ECH1

5. In what circumstance, the reducer of a pump suction piping will be in bottom flat position. Explain why the reducer should be so.
Answer: This arrangement can be used if you have a pipeline completely flooded from an elevated source. The idea is to do the arrangement in such a way that top of pipe will purge the air in the way of the liquid source.
6. A P&ID shows a spec break (at Flange) between carbon steel & stainless steel specification. What additional arrangements you have to make for that dissimilar material flange joint?
Answer 2: Don't forget to use a dielectric joint.
19. A air fin cooler (2 air coolers with each having 2 inlet nozzles) needs a Typical piping arrangement. How many types of piping arrangement is possible.
Answer2: The idea is to have the same head loss (and fluid circulation) in each air cooler. For getting this, you can have a simmetrical piping arrangement from a common entering and a common leaving manifold. Other arrangement in which the common feeding manifold provides in one line the liquid for AC A by means of one tee and the rest (for AC B) in an elbow which connects to the nozzle, but the arrangement for the discharge manifold shall have an elbow in the AC A and one tee which collect the liquid for AC B. It is a little confused for my poor English.
Good questions.

----------

